# NEXT ID - Auskunftsgespräch mit Weitervermittlung



## the1steve (30 November 2010)

Hallo Forum! 
Ich habe auf Telefonrechnungen meines Vaters (79) seltsame, sehr hohe Beträge entdeckt:

NEXT ID
Auskunftsgespräch  11891 Leistung 11488   EUR 66,89
Auskunftsgespräch
mit Weiterleitung     11488
DITVE                    88305                       EUR 375,20

und - noch bizarrer - auf T-Mobile 

Verbindungen zu Sonderrufnummern 

z.B.

16.10. 19:35 34:51 Nr 11840 EUR 58,19
16.10. 19:58 59:30 Nr 11840 EUR 99,36

Das geht dann munter so weiter bis gesamthaft über EUR 600.-
erreicht sind. (Obwohl das alte Seniorenhandy meist nach 20-30min
Sprechzeit die Grätsche machen würde, kommen hier Gespräche über
mehrere Stunden zur Abrechnung)

Was ist zu tun (ausser die Abbuchung zurückgeben, der Telekom alle Beträge die OK sind seperat zu zahlen und EVN anfordern)?

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, was das alles für ein Schrott ist!

Danke!


----------

